# inlays using dust from wood



## servantofthestorm (Feb 22, 2010)

hi guys. another question. just want to know if anyone has info on doing wood inlays, specifically with dust. thanks


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

With dust ?
You mean like mixing wood dust with glue and then filling a routed pattern with it ?
I do that to fill cracks and faults in wood, but I've never done inlays. I guess it's possible but a little messy.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

That's a new one on me Joshua.


----------



## servantofthestorm (Feb 22, 2010)

what type of glue do i use? how do i do it? info plz thankyou so much


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Come to think of it, quite a while ago a member suggested that I try metal filings and I in fact did collect a small bagful of bronze chips. Now that you've reminded me about it, in the near future I'll rout a pattern on a box lid, mix the filings with two part epoxy and see what it looks like. I visualise routing the overflow with the router on skis and then try polishing followed by a spray of lacquer.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Devcon used to do a range of metal filled epoxy products for filling holes in machinery.

Looks like they still do.
ITW Devcon | Maintenance & Repair | Metal Repair

Cheers

Peter


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

You're a mine of information Peter, by the sound of it my idea of mixing filings with super strength two part epoxy* should work well. 

* so that it sets really hard compared to the five minute version.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Harry, before things like Google came out, I used to earn money from it. I could be somewhere in the Middle East or Africa negotiating on some contract that, if things went well, I'd get paid on years later. 
If someone, in a place where getting anything and everything was difficult, asked me for something they needed immediately and were going to pay for immediately, if I could source it, it paid the travel expenses putting the big deals together. 
These days they can just Google for it, but 30 years ago knowing where to get stuff, or how to find out was a regular money spinner. Medical stuff, aircraft spares, you name it. One of the odder ones was sourcing copies of famous statues for the Iraqi Ministry of Education arts dept. They couldn't use live nude women for the still life classes, but they could use classical statues of nude women. I actually found them and did the deal, with an atelier in the back streets of Paris ! Iraq used to be a lot of fun before they invaded it.

Having said that, I knew about Devcon because I was once sales director of an engineers' merchants and we stocked it. It was in the days when we had an engineering industry in the UK! The real money spinner there was in urgently needed fasteners. People like Fords only kept a couple of days stock of fasteners, which were regularly delivered on contract, directly from a manufacturer and they had obviously negotiated very keen prices on. 
If something went wrong at the suppliers and couldn't be resolved within hours, the production line was liable to stop and cost them millions. If you knew where you could lay your hands on what they needed, usually with some other stockist, or possibly an engineering shop you knew who kept the right grade of steel, who'd knock them out overnight, you could name your own price. Once you'd got them off the hook once, they always came back to you.
Happy days !


Cheers

Peter


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

I've often wondered how people found suppliers before the internet. Guys like you made it their business to know.
Are you sure you weren't working for MI5 Peter ?


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

gav said:


> I've often wondered how people found suppliers before the internet. Guys like you made it their business to know.
> Are you sure you weren't working for MI5 Peter ?


No, but funnily enough one of the girls on my facebook list is married to a guy who had to leave Croatia in a hurry !

Cheers

Peter


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

istracpsboss said:


> Harry, before things like Google came out, I used to earn money from it. I could be somewhere in the Middle East or Africa negotiating on some contract that, if things went well, I'd get paid on years later.
> If someone, in a place where getting anything and everything was difficult, asked me for something they needed immediately and were going to pay for immediately, if I could source it, it paid the travel expenses putting the big deals together.
> These days they can just Google for it, but 30 years ago knowing where to get stuff, or how to find out was a regular money spinner. Medical stuff, aircraft spares, you name it. One of the odder ones was sourcing copies of famous statues for the Iraqi Ministry of Education arts dept. They couldn't use live nude women for the still life classes, but they could use classical statues of nude women. I actually found them and did the deal, with an atelier in the back streets of Paris ! Iraq used to be a lot of fun before they invaded it.
> 
> ...


What a fascinating life you've had (are having!) Peter, by comparison I'm just an old stick in the mud, or as Bj calls me a boring old fart (I added the "boring")


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Peter I am curious as to why you are in Croatia. Is that your home land?


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi Deb

My apologies for a very slow response. I only just spotted this.

The short version is that I met a Croatian lawyer at the Graz Opera Ball ten years ago and wound up marrying her ! If you Google Graz Opera Ball, you'll get the general idea. I lived previously in the centre of London for 25 years and living here, surrounded by vineyards and olive groves is a welcome change !

No, I'm not originally from here. I'm British through and through. I can trace some branches of the family back to 1400.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

harrysin said:


> What a fascinating life you've had (are having!) Peter, by comparison I'm just an old stick in the mud, or as Bj calls me a boring old fart (I added the "boring")


You've led a good life, Harry. I tend to remember the good bits and forget the occasions when I've been stuck in some God forsaken part of Africa or the Middle East with my cash running out, unfriendly natives and tummy trouble !

Cheers

Peter


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Peter the Ball looks like great fun! And a wonderful place to meet your mate!


----------



## servantofthestorm (Feb 22, 2010)

So anyway, what kind of glue should i use for the wood dust inlay in wood? thanks


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

I would say it's best to experiment with some kind of hard setting epoxy.


----------

